# Spieleflut auf Steam und Co.: Steht uns der nächste Computerspiele-Crash bevor?



## System (10. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spieleflut auf Steam und Co.: Steht uns der nächste Computerspiele-Crash bevor?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Spieleflut auf Steam und Co.: Steht uns der nächste Computerspiele-Crash bevor?*


----------



## Orzhov (10. Februar 2018)

Sehr schön geschriebener und informativer Artikel.

Mir geht es ähnlich das ich schon seit geraumer Zeit einen neuen Crash befürchte wenn die gegenwärtigen Entwicklungen so weiter gehen. Ganz besonders die Flut aus Spielen in Kombination mit grenzenloser Gier der Publisher und Plattformbetreiber sehe ich problematisch.

Steam in seinem gegenwärtigen Zustand fühlt sich mehr und mehr an wie ein Baumarkt und ein Schrottplatz die sich ein Gelände teilen und wo alles fröhlich gemischt wurde.

Ein Lösungsansatz den ich gerne sehen würde wären Whitelists die jeder Nutzer selber erstellen und verwalten kann, so das er bei Bedarf nur die Publisher und/oder Genres angezeigt bekommt die ihn interessieren und nur das.

Eine etwas bekloppte Frage hätte ich noch. Haben die bedruckten Seiten im Heft für die längeren Artikel wie dieses hier im Hintergrund den gleichen Farbwert wie hier der Hintergrund des Artikels? Denn mir fällt erneut auf das Lesen am Bildschirm hier deutlich anstrengender für meine Augen ist als anderswo.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2018)

Müsste man da nicht genauso einen Crash im Mobile-Game-Bereich (=Smartphone) befürchten? Eigentlich schon, denn da ist das Ausmaß noch viel größer.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. Februar 2018)

Ich sehe nicht unbedingt den großen Crash kommen. Es wird bei steigendem Angebot und gleichbleibender Nachfrage aber sehr wohl zu Verdrängungseffekten kommen. Studios werden schließen und ein immer kleiner werdender Anteil von Indie-Entwicklern wird tatsächlich von der Spieleentwicklung leben können. Das ist aber in der Unterhaltungsbranche nichts Ungewöhnliches. Die meisten Musiker und Schriftsteller müssen ebenfalls noch einem "Brotberuf" nachgehen. Für den Konsumenten ist die Situation hingegen recht komfortabel, sofern er sich die Mühe macht, sich zu informieren. Dann wartet jenseits des Mülls nämlich jede Menge hochwertiger Conent zu historisch günstigen Preisen auf ihn.

P.S. Captchas sind ja schön und gut, aber wieso muss ich gleich 15 Stück lösen, bevor ich posten kann?


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Februar 2018)

ich weiß gar nicht wann ich das letzte mal ein Spiel auf Steam gekauft habe, bei den letzten großen Sales (Sommer/Weihnachten) jedenfalls nicht. 

Es gibt imo viel zu oft Sales und viel zu viel Ramsch-Games


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht wann ich das letzte mal ein Spiel auf Steam gekauft habe, bei den letzten großen Sales (Sommer/Weihnachten) jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> Es gibt imo viel zu oft Sales und viel zu viel Ramsch-Games


Ich hab mich zuletzt immer auf die "Kleinen" fokussiert, wenn ich mein Kaufverhalten der letzten Jahre so beobachte. So viele von den AAA-Titeln hole ich ohnehin kaum zum frischen Release, und BIS ich diese mal in den Warenkorb gepackt hab sind die selbst längst im Ramsch-Preis-Segment angelangt. ^^


----------



## Drake802 (10. Februar 2018)

Die Aktuelle Marktsituation ist zumindest für mich Fluch und Segen zugleich.
Auf der einerseits ist es wie im Artikel schon beschrieben ziemlich schwer was gutes zu finden. Auf der anderen Seite hätte ich schon lange das Spielen an den Nagel hängen müssen wenn es diese Vielfalt an Indi-Titeln nicht geben würde.
Das was die AAA Games zur Zeit vom Gameplay her bieten, weckt mein Interesse schon lange nicht mehr. Den ganzen MT und Lootboxen Schrott muss ich auch nicht haben und will es auch gar nicht durch einen Kauf unterstützen.


----------



## amoty (10. Februar 2018)

"Derartige Asset-Flips sind kaum zählbar, und wenn in den Stores Teaserbilder voller Blut und Gewalt nicht ziehen, müssen es eben zuckersüße Candy Crush-Plagiate für die jüngeren Spieler sein."

Ich finde es ein bisschen verlogen solche Mechanismen anzuprangern, selbst aber in Form  von Werbelinks zu externen Seiten davon zu profitieren. Es sind ganz klar extrem unseriöse, bis mafiöse Strukturen dahinter (+ tracking und Viren). Was aber wohl keinen Unterschied macht solange das Geld in die richtige Richtung fließt.
Klar, ich bezahle nicht für euer Onlineangebot, aber ich gehe auch nicht damit hausieren wie "zugemüllt" etwas ist.

Das Prinzip: "jetzt haste keine 60€ bezahlt, dann kannste dich auch nicht über Lootboxen beklagen" ist ein Schwachsinn, den sich neuerdings Verlierer ausgedacht haben um ihre Inkompetenz zu rechtfertigen.

Kann ich eben doch. Blöd, ne? Es ist doch obsolet zu erwähnen das diejenigen die dann trotzdem 60€ verlangen und dabei genauso unfähig sind sich erst recht fi**en können.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (10. Februar 2018)

Für meinen Teil finde ich diese Spieleflut sehr schade. Einerseits wird wahnsinnig viel Schrott auf den Markt geworfen und andererseits hat man gar nicht mehr den Durchblick, die Zeit und Muße, sich mit allen zu beschäftigen. Ich konzentriere mich fast nur noch auf AAA Spiele, auch wenn dadurch das eine oder andere gute Indiespiel verpasse. Die Spielzeitschriften machen es ja größtenteils genauso. Da wird lieber zum 3. Aufguss des gleichen AAA Nischenspieles ein ausführlicher Test gemacht, als die Zeit und Ressourcen für eine Auswahl kleinerer, aber dafür wirklich neuer Spiele aufzuwenden.  

Auch gehen mir persönlich F2P Spiele total gegen den Strich oder auch diese ganzen Humblebundles und Steamspiele im Centbereich oder die gleich verschenkt werden. Man weiß die Spiele dadurch gar nicht mehr richtig zu schätzen. Installieren, 2 Minuten anzocken--->Rotz, nächstes Spiel. Bei mir macht sich dadurch manchmal schon richtiges Desinteresse bemerkbar. Ich bin teilweise sogar zu lustlos gratis Keys bei Steam zu aktivieren, weil ich eh schon weiß, dass ich das Spiel nie spielen werde. Es wird einfach zu viel.

Damals habe ich mir ein NES/SNES/PS1 Spiel vom  Munde abgespart und dieses dann auch wochenlang gespielt. Ja, ich weiß, ich bin eher vom Schlage  "Früher war alles besser", aber die aktuellen Entwicklungen auf dem Spielemarkt missfallen mir einfach. Ich vermisse auch die Zeiten von PC Spielen in Pappkartons mit Anleitungen und sonstigen Goodies. Es hat einfach mehr Freude gemacht, in den Laden zu gehen und auf der Rückfahrt an jeder Ampel oder in der Bahn vor lauter Vorfreude die Packung in die Hand zu nehmen. Bei Steam klicke ich nur zwei mal und habe dann letztlich nichts in der Hand.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Februar 2018)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem sind durch die Demokratisierung der Arbeitswerkzeuge erst bemerkenswerte Indie-Projekte wie Stardew Valley, Abzu oder Legend of Grimrock möglich geworden. Ausgezeichnete Spiele, die nicht ohne weiteres eine Finanzierung durch einen großen Publisher bekommen hätten.



merkwürdige beispiele: stardew valley und log wurden mit proprietären engines entwickelt, scheinen also eher das gegenteil zu belegen: also dass man auch als indie-entwickler gerade nicht gezwungen ist, auf drittentwickler-engines zurückzugreifen. der (relative) erfolg von abzu ist wohl auch eher nicht auf das nicht alltägliche gameplay und die gelungene optik zurückzuführen, sondern auf den bekanntheitsgrad des machers matt nava (journey). hätte nava nicht mitgewirkt, hätte abzu wohl kaum dermaßen viel aufmerksamkeit bekommen. 



> Dieser fällt je nach Unternehmen unterschiedlich hoch aus, wobei Steam mit satten 30 Prozent an der Spitze steht.



valve steht diesbezüglich nicht "an der spitze", zumindest nicht alleine. die kolportierten 30% sind in der branche offenbar absolut üblich: apple, amazon, google und auch gog.com genehmigen sich denselben anteil. (ob vor oder nach steuern, weiß ich nicht.) 



> Mal angenommen, ein Vollpreisspiel verkauft sich tatsächlich für 60 Euro, dann behält Valve 18 Euro vom Kuchen - beinahe ein Drittel.



das ist so imo auch nicht richtig: valve "behält" nicht 18 euro vom kuchen. davon direkt abzuziehen sind bspw noch die transaktionskosten etc.


----------



## USK-und-BPjM-Hasser (10. Februar 2018)

Wenn für ein Spiel Steam benötigt wird, dann ist es für mich schon uninteressant!


----------



## Batze (10. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht wann ich das letzte mal ein Spiel auf Steam gekauft habe, bei den letzten großen Sales (Sommer/Weihnachten) jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> Es gibt imo viel zu oft Sales und viel zu viel Ramsch-Games



Zumal der Laden eh vollkommen Überteuert ist. In anderen Branchen würde man das teilweise schon als Wucher und Abzocke bezeichnen. 
Ganz schlimm finde ich dann auch hier die Wöchentliche Werbung wie doch Steam mal wieder Angebote hat und hier von total Überzogenen Stamm Preisen irgendwelche Prozent Ersparungen dem Käufer untergejubelt werden sollen bei Spielen die seit Monaten fast überall im Standart Preis schon Günstiger sind.


----------



## Tori1 (10. Februar 2018)

USK-und-BPjM-Hasser schrieb:


> Wenn für ein Spiel Steam benötigt wird, dann ist es für mich schon uninteressant!



Oh, so ein Kommentar habe ich das letzte mal 1999 gelesen
 Wie hat der Kommentar bloss die letzten 19 Jahre überlebt ? 

Ich habe jetz ein Screenshot gemacht, sowas seltenes sieht man ja nicht alle Tage.


----------



## WeeFilly (10. Februar 2018)

Pff ist mir relativ Wurscht, Crash ja oder nein...

Schrumpft sich der Markt halt gesund, klingt doch sogar ganz gut.


----------



## Desotho (10. Februar 2018)

Crash ganz sicher nicht.
Wenn dann steht eine Konsolidierung an bei der einige Entwickler/Publisher/Studios auf der Strecke bleiben.


----------



## Celerex (10. Februar 2018)

Also mit Steam und seiner gigantischen Auswahl an Spielen hatte ich bis dato keinerlei Probleme. Für meine Ansprüche ist das Filtersystem mehr als ausreichend. Ich stöber immer wieder mal durch die beliebtesten Titel oder schau, was sich in letzter Zeit viel verkauft. Spricht mich ein Titel an, lese ich mir Rezensionen und Tests durch. Über die AAA Titel kann man sich ja anderweitig sehr gut informieren und die guten Indietitel wie Cuphead und Co. konnte ich immer entweder über Twitch-Streams oder eben Stöbern im Steamstore entdecken. Der ganze Schrott an Spielen, der gefühlt 95% des Stores ausmacht, schießt sich durch seine schlechte Qualität ja automatisch selbst in's Aus. Schwarzmaler wollen hier mit Sicherheit den nächsten "crash" oder sonst was sehen, aber auf den warte ich im Smartphonesektor auch schon seit 10 Jahren... also...


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Februar 2018)

USK-und-BPjM-Hasser schrieb:


> Wenn für ein Spiel Steam benötigt wird, dann ist es für mich schon uninteressant!


Spielst du in dem Fall überhaupt irgendwelche Games?  Bis auf EA und Activision Blizzard-Games erscheint heutzutage gefühlt JEDES Spiel auf Steam.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. Februar 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spielst du in dem Fall überhaupt irgendwelche Games?  Bis auf EA und Activision Blizzard-Games erscheint heutzutage gefühlt JEDES Spiel auf Steam.



Aber nicht jedes Spiel erscheint exklusiv auf Steam. Ich kaufe ebenfalls keinerlei Steam-Spiele und habe trotzdem ein riesiges Backlog.


----------



## Orzhov (10. Februar 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spielst du in dem Fall überhaupt irgendwelche Games?  Bis auf EA und Activision Blizzard-Games erscheint heutzutage gefühlt JEDES Spiel auf Steam.



Malbücher, Mensch ärgere dich nicht, mau mau.


----------



## Austrogamer (10. Februar 2018)

Es ist stets erfrischend wenn jemand Klartext redet.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Februar 2018)

Minesweeper


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2018)

Monopoly, Schach, Schafskopf, Poker.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Februar 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Aber nicht jedes Spiel erscheint exklusiv auf Steam. Ich kaufe ebenfalls keinerlei Steam-Spiele und habe trotzdem ein riesiges Backlog.



Aber so ziemlich jedes Spiel erscheint über irgendeiner Onlineplattform, welche Steam nunmal auch ist. ^^


----------



## NOT-Meludan (10. Februar 2018)

Der Artikel trifft genau, was ich so schon seit langem anspreche. Steam hat keinerlei Qualität mehr und ist zum Ramschladen verkommen und Valve hat ja auch kein Interesse daran es besser zu machen. Die Leute haben sich selbst so an Steam ausgeliefert und es wird sich irgendwann rächen. Vielleicht nicht heute, morgen oder in einem Jahr, aber der Punkt wird kommen, wo Steam massiv Probleme haben wird. Valve will ja alles auf die Community schieben in Sachen Reviews, Qualitätskontrolle und und und... das Problem? Es funktioniert einfach nicht! Und das aus zig Gründen, die ich müssig bin aufzuzählen.

Ich ziehe GOG zum Beispiel Steam vor. Aufgeräumt, übersichtlich, bessere Preisgestaltung, Qualität, alte Spiele die auch funktionieren und und und.

Ich nutze auch die eigenen Plattformen der Publisher wie Origin, UPlay usw. Ich liefere mich nicht so an Steam aus. Sicher, einige finden das bequem usw. aber Monopole haben dem Kunden noch nie etwas gebracht!
Manche vergessen das wohl ganz gerne und hängen immer noch dem Glauben an, dass Valve die guten sind und alles für den Kunden/Spieler tun. So blind kann man doch nicht sein?

Wenn es so weitergeht wird der Crash kommen und es vermag wohl keiner zu sagen, was dann passieren wird. Sicher ist nur, es wird auch die Spieler einiges kosten.


----------



## DerGepard (10. Februar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Malbücher, Mensch ärgere dich nicht, mau mau.



Zwergenhalma nicht vergessen!


----------



## Gemar (10. Februar 2018)

Wenn, dann hätte es einen Videospielecrash wohl schon gegeben, aber der Markt reguliert sich von selbst und die Kundschaft ist viel zu groß geworden.

Was Steam betrifft, ich suche erst gar nicht auf Steam.
Ich habe erst kürzlich meine komplette Entdeckungsliste gelöscht (knapp 400 Titel), weil gewisse Titel mit der Suche nicht mehr gefunden wurden und mir zu 99% nur Quatsch vorgeschlagen wurde.

Steam wird dem auch nicht mehr Herr. Informieren tue ich mich doch sowieso woanders. Die Kuratoren oder die anderen Maßnahmen nutze ich einfach nicht und würde sie gerne komplett aus Steam nehmen wollen. Ich brauche keine Hilfe von Steam, denn Steam ist wie YouTube, zum größten Teil voller undefinierbarer Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2018)

Käsekästchen 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2018)

Ich suche immer noch nach einem Steamkey von GTA 1 und 2. Die Spiele sind im deutschen Steam zwar gelistet aber nicht kaufbar. Dafür gibt es massenhafte Indiespiele die sich kaum voneinander unterscheiden und die Datenbank zumüllen.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich suche immer noch nach einem Steamkey von GTA 1 und 2.



die sind doch mittlerweile free. wieso dann bei steam kaufen?


----------



## bettenlager (10. Februar 2018)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei Steam einen Überraschungshit zu landen ist jedenfalls größer als den Eurojackpot zu gewinnen


----------



## Kartodis (10. Februar 2018)

Man darf aber auch gerne anmerken, dass Spieleseiten wie PC Games, dazu beitragen. Oftmals werden Schrottspiele wie der Goatsimulator unnötig beworben und entsprechend erfolgreich auf Steam.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die sind doch mittlerweile free. wieso dann bei steam kaufen?



Ist mir echt neu. Wo gibts die denn ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist mir echt neu. Wo gibts die denn ?


https://www.google.de/amp/s/amp.netzwelt.de/download/4537-gta-1-2-grand-theft-auto.html

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orzhov (10. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte auch sehr viel Spaß mit "Bauernschach".

Wie mir gerade durch meine liebreizende Assistentin mitgeteilt wird gibt es auf Steam sogar Malbücher. 

My Coloring Book: Food and Beverage on Steam


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/amp/s/amp.netzwelt.de/download/4537-gta-1-2-grand-theft-auto.html
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Thx. Das hab ich tatsächlich übersehen. Habs bei Chip probiert und das ging in die Hose.


----------



## Desotho (10. Februar 2018)

Gemar schrieb:


> Was Steam betrifft, ich suche erst gar nicht auf Steam.



Suchen schon. Gezielt nach Titelname halt. Aber nicht auf Ziellose Entdeckungstour.
Ich setze mir auch ganz gerne Sachen auf die Wunschliste, das ist dann bei den Sales praktisch.
Wobei die Vorschlagslisten manchmal doch den ein oder anderen Titel beinhalten, auch bestimmten Kuratoren zu folgen kann man machen.

Aber einfach ins Blaue schauen was neu ist? Das ist genauso deprimierend wie in einem Handy Appstore.


----------



## feylamias (10. Februar 2018)

Steam? Niemand ist gezwungen, den Murks zu benutzen. Gog ist da besser.


----------



## Schalkmund (10. Februar 2018)

Jap, uns steht definitiv ein Computerspiele-Crash bevor. Niemand wird mehr diese elektronischen Spielchen spielen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2018)

Ich finde die Entdeckungslisten gar nicht sooo schlecht. Teils bekommt man da erst einige Tips zu Perlen die man vorher gar nicht gekannt hat.

Klar 75 % sind Crap, weitere 20 % hab ich schon oder hab kein Interesse, aber das eine oder andere Spiel bin ich dieser Liste schuldig, wo ich erst so drauf gekommen bin.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. Februar 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber so ziemlich jedes Spiel erscheint über irgendeiner Onlineplattform, welche Steam nunmal auch ist. ^^



Richtig, doch nicht jede Online-Plattform behandelt ihre Kunden wie Kriminelle und zwingt ihnen DRM auf...


----------



## Batze (10. Februar 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spielst du in dem Fall überhaupt irgendwelche Games?  Bis auf EA und Activision Blizzard-Games erscheint heutzutage gefühlt JEDES Spiel auf Steam.




Außer gog haben die Großen doch alle DRM.
Und ohne Steam jetzt in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, auf keinen Fall, da wir Steam ja diesen ganze DRM Mist zu verdanken haben, Schuld an dem Ganzem sind hier aber auch Hauptsächlich die Publisher/Entwickler. Sie könnten ja zumindest z.B. ihre Retail Versionen ganz ohne DRM verkaufen. Machen sie aber nicht, weil DRM für all die Publisher genau das ist/war was sie Jahrelang gesucht haben um den für sie störenden Wiederverkauf zu unterbinden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Februar 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Richtig, doch nicht jede Online-Plattform behandelt ihre Kunden wie Kriminelle und zwingt ihnen DRM auf...


Wenn du dich wie ein Krimineller fühlst, wenn du dich bei Steam umschaust... getroffene Hunde bellen...und so.


----------



## Wamboland (11. Februar 2018)

Ob er so extrem wie damals wird ... vermutlich nicht, aber ich denke auch das wir auf einen Crash zusteuern. 

Wenn Valve nicht bald mal etwas unternimmt und mit der ganzen Kohle die sie durch Steam einnimmt endlich mal Steam komplett überarbeitet. Es braucht eine moderne und dynamischere Oberfläche, deutlich mehr Filteroptionen (ich hab kein VR und darum will ich NIX davon sehen). Zudem sollten Valve eine Art geschützten Bereich machen, in den sie Spiele packen die durch einen (wie auch immer gearteten) manuellen Auswahlprozess gelaufen sind. Sollen sie von mir aus nen feschen Namen geben (Golden Valve Club oder sowas).  

Wer seine Ruhe haben will legt den als Standard-Reiter fest und sieht dann nur die Spiele die ein gewissen Maß an Qualität haben - vor mir aus sollen sie die Kuratoren endlich mal sinnvoll einsetzen, den Plan hatten sie ja schon mal erwähnt nach dem Besuch von Total Biscuit und Jim Sterling.  Mir ist einfach unbegreiflich wie man so lahmarschig arbeiten kann - ist ja nicht so als würde man bei Valve irgendwas sinnvolles arbeiten. Sie bringen keine Spiele mehr raus und nix ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Februar 2018)

Diese Spiele gab es "früher" auch schon, da wurden sie nur als kostenlose Flashspielchen, Browsergames oder auf diversen (Entwickler)-Seiten kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt. Seitdem es dieses Greenlight gab, versucht eben jeder Geld damit zu verdienen.
Grundsätzlich ist das ja auch toll, wenn jeder ein Spiel entwickeln kann, sehe das sehr positiv. Nur sollte nicht jedes als Kaufspiel veröffentlicht werden können, weil einfach die Qualität nicht da ist.
Schade ist vor allem, dass dadurch interessante Indiespiele weniger Beachtung finden. Aktuell kann man z.B. den Platformer Celeste sehr empfehlen, ein wunderbares Spiel mit einer Durchschnittswertung von 89 bei metacritic, die Gamestar vergab gar 90. Hoffe solche Spiele verkaufen sich auch gut.

Wie man das Problem generell lösen kann, ich weiß es leider nicht. Wenn ich Indie-Entwickler wäre, dann würde ich sogar überlegen, ob Steam da überhaupt Sinn ergibt und gog.com nicht eher die Plattform dafür ist.
Ich blicke jedenfalls bei der riesigen Anzahl an Spielen nicht mehr durch. Ich bin jedesmal sehr froh, wenn die PC Games hier z.B. neue gute Indiespiele vorstellt. Die setze ich mir dann auch meist auf die Wunschliste oder kaufe sie direkt.


----------



## archwizard80 (11. Februar 2018)

Also irgendwie verstehe ich das Problem nicht. Es handelt sich um einen Markt mit niedrigen Eintrittsbarrieren. Es gibt ein paar grosse Spieler (EA, Ubisoft etc.) aber die dominieren den Markt nicht in dem Sinne, dass sie kleinere Spieler durch Dumpingpreise kaputt machen würden. Sehe ich jedenfalls nicht. Ist das korrekt?
Es werden sehr viele Produkte hergestellt, etliches ist wohl Ramsch. Steam ist eine Art WallMart oder Amazon mit einem riesigen Katalog wo man praktisch alles kriegt, was auf dem Markt ist. Nun liegt es am Konsumenten sich zu informieren, welches Produkt für ihn passt. Ist bei Büchern nichts anders. Es sagt verbietet ja auch keiner Ramschliteratur.
Es gibt z.B. auf Youtube genug Leute die vernünftige reviews durchführen. Ich mag z.B. ACG sehr https://www.youtube.com/user/AngryCentaurGaming
Für eine kleine Spende kriegt man sinnvolle Reviews.
Klar wäre es schöner, wenn Valve eine Vorauswahl treffen würde. Aber es ist nunmal ein 100% for profit, dass heisst sie werden alles anbieten was sich verkauft und Gewinn bringt. Aus meiner Sicht ist das auch gut so, was ein gutes Produkt ist entscheidet der Kunde.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Februar 2018)

*Spieleflut auf Steam und Co.: Steht uns der nächste Computerspiele-Crash bevor?*

Einen kommenden Crash sehe ich nicht. 

Klar, es gibt eine Spieleflut und auch ein Haufen an Spieleschrott. Hierbei vergessen aber einige, daß es ebenso mehr denn je Spieleperlen gibt. Sowohl von Indiestudios wie von Triple-A-Entwicklern.

Der Markt wird sich auf Dauer selbst regulieren. Schrott wird verschwinden, Studios die nur Crap anbieten werden auf Dauer nicht überleben und gute Produkte/Firmen werden sich durchsetzen. Davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2018)

Genauso, wie es in der Musik schon längst "gecrasht" hat. Inzwischen kann halt jeder Dummbatz sich aus ner Sample CD irgendwas zusammenklicken und ohne entsprechendes kreatives Talent wird sich das auch genauso anhören. Aber trotzdem gibt es ja noch Leute, die anspruchsvolle Musik jenseits von Niveauabfall wie diesem hier machen.

Nur, weil es jetzt *möglich *ist, daß Fritz Unkreativling per GameMaker 3000 Hundertschaften an Klonspielen in die Shops scheißt, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, daß es keine Witchers & Mass Effects mehr geben wird. 

Auch wenn sich manche renommierte Studios in die Belanglosigkeit programmieren, wird es doch immer wieder neue Sterne am Himmel geben, die man sich runterholen kann ... auf die Festplatte natürlich ... ähm ... ich muß weg ...


----------



## Orzhov (11. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Außer gog haben die Großen doch alle DRM.
> Und ohne Steam jetzt in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, auf keinen Fall, da wir Steam ja diesen ganze DRM Mist zu verdanken haben, Schuld an dem Ganzem sind hier aber auch Hauptsächlich die Publisher/Entwickler. Sie könnten ja zumindest z.B. ihre Retail Versionen ganz ohne DRM verkaufen. Machen sie aber nicht, weil DRM für all die Publisher genau das ist/war was sie Jahrelang gesucht haben um den für sie störenden Wiederverkauf zu unterbinden.



Ja du magst Steam nicht, weiß so ziemlich jeder hier, kein Ding. Jedoch hat Steam das ganze keineswegs erfunden. Sie waren lediglich die ersten die es so massiv auf Spiele in digitaler Form angewendet haben. CD-Keys und andere Dinge gab es doch schon deutlich vor Steam.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_rights_management#Introduction


----------



## shaboo (11. Februar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ja du magst Steam nicht, weiß so ziemlich jeder hier, kein Ding. Jedoch hat Steam das ganze keineswegs erfunden. Sie waren lediglich die ersten die es so massiv auf Spiele in digitaler Form angewendet haben. CD-Keys und andere Dinge gab es doch schon deutlich vor Steam.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_rights_management#Introduction



Klar gab's CD-Keys auch vorher schon, aber dank gecrackter Versionen ohne Key-Abfrage, Key-Generator-Programmen oder einfach der Möglichkeit, Keys von Freunden zu nutzen (zumindest Singleplayer), kann man das kaum als wirkungsvolle Formen des DRM bezeichnen. Da sind Online-Aktivierung und Accountbindung schon eine ganz andere Liga. Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an den Aufschrei erinnern, der Ende 2004 beim Erscheinen von Half-Life 2 durch die Community ging.

Mit vielen Aspekten dieser Plattformen habe ich mich bis heute nicht richtig angefreundet, aber wenn man sich auf DRM-freies Retail und GOG beschränkt, kann man das Hobby PC-Spiele nur noch sehr eingeschränkt betreiben; da bleibt einem kaum eine Wahl. Immerhin hat's ja auch Vorteile, etwa ein schachtelfreies Zuhause und ein weitgehend bequemer Zugriff auf die gesamte Spielebibliothek. Zudem bietet Steam - im Gegensatz zu Drecksplattformen wie Uplay oder Origin - zumindest echten Mehrwert, dank Dingen wie Diskussionsforen und Community Guides.

Einen Crash sehe ich nicht kommen. Den würde es nur dann geben, wenn die Produzenten guter Titel damit nicht mehr genug Geld verdienen können, entweder weil es zu viele gute Titel gibt und die Kaufkraft der Leute nicht für alle reicht oder weil die Leute die guten Titel in der Flut schlechter Titel nicht mehr finden. Beides sehe ich nicht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Februar 2018)

shaboo schrieb:


> Mit vielen Aspekten dieser Plattformen habe ich mich bis heute nicht richtig angefreundet, aber wenn man sich auf DRM-freies Retail und GOG beschränkt, kann man das Hobby PC-Spiele nur noch sehr eingeschränkt betreiben; da bleibt einem kaum eine Wahl.



Genau das stimmt so nicht (mehr), finde. Man hat trotzdem immer noch mehr Spiele, und zwar gute Spiele, zur Auswahl, als man tatsächlich Zeit zum Spielen hat. Zumindest mir geht es so und ich vermisse nichts.


----------



## Batze (11. Februar 2018)

shaboo schrieb:


> Zudem bietet Steam - im Gegensatz zu Drecksplattformen wie Uplay oder Origin - zumindest echten Mehrwert, dank Dingen wie Diskussionsforen und Community Guides.


Diese sogenannten Drecks Plattformen sind aber zig mal Aufgeräumter als Steam. Und auch da gibt es Foren, und zwar richtige, und natürlich auch Community Guides. 
Hier mal Beispiele:
Ubisoft: The Division
Ubisoft: Anno 1800
EA: Battlefield
Blizzard/Activision: Destiny
Blizzard/Activision: WoW

So haben vernünftig Aufgeräumte Foren/Diskussions Plattformen auszusehen die auch einen Mehrwert haben, und nicht dieser interne verschachtelte Murks wie bei Steam.


----------



## Orzhov (11. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Diese sogenannten Drecks Plattformen sind aber zig mal Aufgeräumter als Steam. Und auch da gibt es Foren, und zwar richtige, und natürlich auch Community Guides.
> Hier mal Beispiele:
> Ubisoft: The Division
> Ubisoft: Anno 1800
> ...



Wo kommt diese krasse irrationale Abneigung her das du streckenweise klingst wie ein Anhänger der Flat-Earth Theorie?

Cherrypicking kann ich auch ganz gut, also schauen wir uns doch mal zum Vergleich das offizielle Destiny 2 Forum an und nicht ein inoffizielles und dazu die bösen Steamforen mit all ihren Freilandhitlern in all den kleinen verwinkelten Schachteln für die man Steam braucht.
Steam Community :: Discussions
https://www.bungie.net/en/Forums/Topics?pNumber=0&tg=Destiny2&tSort=3&tType=0&d=0&lang=en


----------



## Batze (11. Februar 2018)

Ja sorry, das eine Forum war keine offizielles. Die anderen, als kleine Auswahl aber schon.


----------



## TobiWan82 (12. Februar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Malbücher, Mensch ärgere dich nicht, mau mau.



Die gibt´s dank Tabletop Simulator auch auf Steam.


----------



## TobiWan82 (12. Februar 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Jap, uns steht definitiv ein Computerspiele-Crash bevor. Niemand wird mehr diese elektronischen Spielchen spielen.


Ähm, du weißt aber schon was der Crash in den 90ern war, oder? Das Problem ist ja nicht gewesen, dass keiner mehr spielen wollte, sondern das der Markt dermaßen mit Müll geflutet wurde, dass aufwendig produzierte Spiele nicht mehr rentabel erschienen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren es damals letztlich die Konsolen die das Ruder herumgerissen haben, ansonsten wären hochwertige digitale Spiele wirklich zu einem Nischenprodukt geworden. Auf die heutige Zeit umgemünzt steuern wir in der tat auf ähnliche Gefilde wieder zu.


----------



## Worrel (12. Februar 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ähm, du weißt aber schon was der Crash in den 90ern war, oder? Das Problem ist ja nicht gewesen, dass keiner mehr spielen wollte, sondern das der Markt dermaßen mit Müll geflutet wurde, dass aufwendig produzierte Spiele nicht mehr rentabel erschienen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren es damals letztlich die Konsolen die das Ruder herumgerissen haben, ansonsten wären hochwertige digitale Spiele wirklich zu einem Nischenprodukt geworden. Auf die heutige Zeit umgemünzt steuern wir in der tat auf ähnliche Gefilde wieder zu.


Du meinst das Jahrzehnt, in dem Lara Croft wie keine andere Spielfigur bisher und seitdem in das allgemeine gesellschaftliche Leben eingedrungen ist? 
In dem Blizzard mit Diablo und Starcraft Millionen von Spielern begeisterte? 
Und zusammen mit Unreal (Tournament) & Quake 3 Multiplayer Spiele enorm gepusht hat?
In dem Level Editoren & Co für Unmengen an Mods sorgten, die Grundsteine für heute noch relevante Spiele legten (CS, Dota, Capture the Flag, Punkte Verteidigen, Escort Missionen ...)? 
In dem legendäre Shooter Reihen Erfolge feierten (Unreal, Half Life, Quake)?
In dem mit Starcraft ein revolutionäres Strategie Spiel erschien, das drei komplett verschiedene(!) Rassen gegeneinander ausspielte? 
In dem die legendären Lucas Art Adventure Klassiker erschienen?
In dem 3D Grafik den Durchbruch erlebte?

.... wirklich?


----------



## Schnurx (12. Februar 2018)

Nicht direkt zum Artikel, aber bei der Bildunterschrift aufgefallen:
"Cuphead ist eines der artistisch beeindruckendsten Spiele überhaupt ..:"..

Man muß -nach dem was ich gesehen habe- bei dem Spiel zwar ganz schön rumturnen, aber ihr meint vermutlich doch eher "künstlerisch"? 
"Artistic" meint im Englischen nicht dasselbe, wie "artistisch" im Deutschen......


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2018)

@TobiwWan82: welcher crash in den 90ern?


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Februar 2018)

Ich bin sicher, er meinte die 80er und hat sich nur verschrieben. 
Der sogenannte Crash war ja 81 / 82 und betraf ja auch ausschließlich amerikanische Videospielkonsolen wie Atari VCS oder Collecovision. Woran man erkennen kann, dass z.B. Computer davon völlig unberührt blieben, bzw. profitierten, die starteten dann ab 82 / 83 mit Commodore VC20 und C64 oder Atari 800, Amstrad CPC so richtig durch. Erst ab 85 waren die Konsolen dann wieder spruchreif, mit dann besserer Hardware, dank Nintendos NES, die allerdings ordentlich Überzeugungsarbeit in den USA leisten mussten (mit großem Erfolg am Ende).


----------



## Orzhov (12. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du meinst das Jahrzehnt, in dem Lara Croft wie keine andere Spielfigur bisher und seitdem in das allgemeine gesellschaftliche Leben eingedrungen ist?
> In dem Blizzard mit Diablo und Starcraft Millionen von Spielern begeisterte?
> Und zusammen mit Unreal (Tournament) & Quake 3 Multiplayer Spiele enorm gepusht hat?
> In dem Level Editoren & Co für Unmengen an Mods sorgten, die Grundsteine für heute noch relevante Spiele legten (CS, Dota, Capture the Flag, Punkte Verteidigen, Escort Missionen ...)?
> ...



Traurigerweise hat wohl nix davon jährlich so viel generiert wie Candy Crush.


----------



## TobiWan82 (12. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, er meinte die 80er und hat sich nur verschrieben.
> Der sogenannte Crash war ja 81 / 82 und betraf ja auch ausschließlich amerikanische Videospielkonsolen wie Atari VCS oder Collecovision. Woran man erkennen kann, dass z.B. Computer davon völlig unberührt blieben, bzw. profitierten, die starteten dann ab 82 / 83 mit Commodore VC20 und C64 oder Atari 800, Amstrad CPC so richtig durch. Erst ab 85 waren die Konsolen dann wieder spruchreif, mit dann besserer Hardware, dank Nintendos NES, die allerdings ordentlich Überzeugungsarbeit in den USA leisten mussten (mit großem Erfolg am Ende).


Jipp, Typo


----------



## shaboo (12. Februar 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ähm, du weißt aber schon was der Crash in den 90ern war, oder? Das Problem ist ja nicht gewesen, dass keiner mehr spielen wollte, sondern das der Markt dermaßen mit Müll geflutet wurde, dass aufwendig produzierte Spiele nicht mehr rentabel erschienen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren es damals letztlich die Konsolen die das Ruder herumgerissen haben, ansonsten wären hochwertige digitale Spiele wirklich zu einem Nischenprodukt geworden. Auf die heutige Zeit umgemünzt steuern wir in der tat auf ähnliche Gefilde wieder zu.


Es geht um die Jahre 1983 bis 1985:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_game_crash_of_1983

Hauptproblem war einfach, dass der Markt gesättigt war; mit einer "Müllflut" hat das wenig zu tun. Weiterer wichtiger Grund war das Aufkommen der Homecomputer in genau dieser Zeit. (Der ZX Spectrum kam im April 1982, der C64 im August 1982 auf den Markt). Wenn man sich in dem Artikel die Gründe für den Crash durchliest, sehe ich da wenig Parallelen zu heute: Die Plattformen (Smartphone/Tablet, Konsole, PC) koexistieren heutzutage recht friedlich nebeneinander und die Leute sind nach wie vor bereit, Unsummen in diesen Zeitvertreib zu investieren, wie zuletzt Mikrotransaktionen, Lootboxen und In-Game-Käufe generell klar gezeigt haben. Und bei der Vielfalt an Infokanälen, lässt sich Müll leicht ignorieren bzw. filtern.

Klar sollte allerdings auch sein, dass (starkes) Wachstum nicht unbegrenzt ist, da den Leuten Zeit und Geld nun mal nicht unbegrenzt zur Verfügung stehen, also Crash nein, aber vielleicht doch irgendwann mal Stagnation.


----------



## TobiWan82 (12. Februar 2018)

shaboo schrieb:


> Es geht um die Jahre 1983 bis 1985:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_game_crash_of_1983
> 
> ...



Da verweise ich doch mal auf: 
"Causes and factors"
Insbesondere "Flooded console market" und die letzten Absätze von "Loss of publishing control"
in dem Wiki Eintrag von dir. 

Bzgl das der PC damals dann durchstartete, ist mir anders in Erinnerung geblieben, da erst gegen Ende der 80 der VGA Standard eingeführt wurde und das den PC als Spieleplattform nach vorne brachte. Kann mich da aber auch irren.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Februar 2018)

Der IBM Kompatible PC wurde erst 1981 "erfunden" und war anfangs unbezahlbar und erlangte auch erst Jahre später (ab 1984) mit der 80286 CPU den wirklichen Durchbruch. In den 80ern gab es Dutzende Computersysteme, halt umgangssprachlich als Heimcomputer bezeichnet obwohl selbst auf dem Commodore 64 ganz fett PC draufstand. Computer gab es schon in den 70ern, allerdings waren das meist ziemliche Bastelteile, teils sogar ohne Monitor. Der Massenmarkt wurde halt ab 1982 mit dem Commodore 64 erreicht und ab Ende 1985 mit dem Commodore Amiga bereits die nächste Leistungsstufe eingeläutet. Allerdings dauerte es natürlich ja so drei, vier Jahre bis dann jeder einen solchen Computer hatte. Als der 5000 DM Amiga 1000 erschien verkaufte sich der C64 noch lange Zeit erheblich besser. 

Im Bürobereich gab es ebenso ein unzähliges Durcheinander, hierzulande verbreitet waren z.B. Computer von Wang aber es gab auch Tandy, Texas Instruments, Xerox, Epson, Olivetti, Fujitsu und dann später Apple und noch etlichen anderen.


Zum Videospielcrash muss man ja auch noch anfügen, als der Markt Anfang 80er zusammenbrach waren Atari VCS, die ja aus den mittleren 70ern stammten, und Co. bereits hoffnungslos veraltet und wurden ohnehin nur noch künstlich am Leben gehalten. Die Hersteller verpennten hier einfach auch mal vernünftige Nachfolger auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## Schalkmund (12. Februar 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ähm, du weißt aber schon was der Crash in den 90ern war, oder? Das Problem ist ja nicht gewesen, dass keiner mehr spielen wollte, sondern das der Markt dermaßen mit Müll geflutet wurde, dass aufwendig produzierte Spiele nicht mehr rentabel erschienen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren es damals letztlich die Konsolen die das Ruder herumgerissen haben, ansonsten wären hochwertige digitale Spiele wirklich zu einem Nischenprodukt geworden. Auf die heutige Zeit umgemünzt steuern wir in der tat auf ähnliche Gefilde wieder zu.


Klar ist mir der 80er Video Game Crash ein Begriff. Letztlich Stand Atari mit ihrem ET Spiel für all das was in der Branche damals gewaltig schief lief, aber dieser Crash hielt keine 3 Jahre an, bis Nintendo die Sache mit dem NES wieder auf den richtigen Kurs brachte. Der heutige Spielemarkt wird zwar auch mit sehr viel Müll geflutet allerdings sind es i.d.R. jetzt nicht die großen bedeutenden Spielefirmen die diesen komplett überflüssigen Asset-Flip-Rotz in Massen veröffentlichen. Man mag den großen Publisher vielleicht hier und da Ideenlosigkeit und auch Geldgeilheit vorwerfen aber das ist kein Vergleich zu dem Schott den renommierte Firmen in den 80ern produziert haben. Mal ganz abgesehen von der Flut an Konsolen verschiedenster Hersteller mit jeweils eigenen Spielen in den Frühen 80ern, da ist heutige Hardware-Markt mit PC,PS4, XBox und Switch recht überschaubar. Mittlerweile spielen mehr Menschen denn je, die Auswahl an guten AAA- und Indie-Titeln jährlich ist beachtlich und die Spielebranche ist ein Multi Milliarden Geschäft und hat selbst die Filmindustrie überholt. Da sehe ich wenig Crash-Potential, dafür sind Videospiele einfach zu beliebt und finanziell lohnend.


----------



## Schnurx (12. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Massenmarkt wurde halt ab 1982 mit dem Commodore 64 erreicht und ab Ende 1985 mit dem Commodore Amiga bereits die nächste Leistungsstufe eingeläutet. Allerdings dauerte es natürlich ja so drei, vier Jahre bis dann jeder einen solchen Computer hatte. Als der 5000 DM Amiga 1000 erschien verkaufte sich der C64 noch lange Zeit erheblich besser.



Nja, weitgehend richtig. Der Massenmarkt begann bereits etwas vorher mit dem VC-20 und vor allem in den UK mit dem ZX Spectrum. Der C 64 hat dann die weitgehende Durchdringung gebracht.

Die Zweitnutzung des PC als Spieleplattform begann sich m.E so ab 1988/1989, vielleicht etwas früher, durchzusetzen. 1989 -da kaufte ich meinen ersten PC, einen 386 mit 20/24Mhz, 1 MByte Speicher (in 36 Einzelsteinen), VEGA VGA Karte, gabs jedenfalls schon so Einiges an Spielen.
Ausser der Nutzung für die Softwareentwicklung und Leiterplattenlayout hatte ich da auch schon das Spielen im Sinn - das übertrug sich bei mir vom C-64 

Das PCs *vorwiegend *zum Spielen angeschafft und genutzt wurden, kam aber -außerhalb der MS Flight Simulator/Microprose Szene- erst deutlich später.


----------



## shaboo (12. Februar 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Da verweise ich doch mal auf:
> "Causes and factors"
> Insbesondere "Flooded console market" und die letzten Absätze von "Loss of publishing control"
> in dem Wiki Eintrag von dir.


Parallelen zu heute sehe ich da trotzdem wenig. So lange der massenhafte Müll, der auf den Markt kommt, ebenso massenhaft ignoriert wird, wird er wohl kaum zum Problem werden oder gar einen Crash auslösen.

Wenn Du Dir den aktuellen Output der größeren und mittleren Publisher anschaust, veröffentlichen die in ganz normalem Maße; da ist von einer Titelflut nichts zu sehen. Kleinere und Indies werden von der großen Masse sowieso kaum wahrgenommen, egal wie viel oder wie wenig sie den Markt fluten. Der gesamte Markt ist in seiner Größe und Zusammensetzung überhaupt nicht mehr mit dem Markt Anfang der 80er vergleichbar.


TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Bzgl das der PC damals dann durchstartete, ist mir anders in Erinnerung geblieben, da erst gegen Ende der 80 der VGA Standard eingeführt wurde und das den PC als Spieleplattform nach vorne brachte. Kann mich da aber auch irren.


Ich sprach von Homecomputern a la C64, nicht von PCs.


----------



## TobiWan82 (12. Februar 2018)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Homecomputern a la C64, nicht von PCs.


Haste recht, da habe ich PC im Kopf falsch autovervollständigt.


----------



## shaboo (12. Februar 2018)

Schnurx schrieb:


> Das PCs *vorwiegend *zum Spielen angeschafft und genutzt wurden, kam aber -außerhalb der MS Flight Simulator/Microprose Szene- erst deutlich später.


Kann ich anhand meiner Spiele-Biografie nur bestätigen: Weihnachten 1983 Atari VCS 2600, Sommer 1985 Commodore C 64, Ende 1988 Atari ST, Sommer 1992 486er-PC.

So oder so ähnlich dürfte es bei Vielen ausgesehen haben.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2018)

Schlicht und ergreifend weil der Home-PC für normale Haushalte erst Anfang der 90er Jahre bezahlbar wurde. Die ersten Pentium I waren ja mit um die 10.000 DM oder mehr kaum als bezahlbar anzusehen. Mein erster PC war ein Privileg mit einer CPU 486er DX2-66. Das war afaik so 1991/2? Vorher hatte ich ab 1989 einen C64. Davor gabs in der DDR für Privatpersonen quasi keinen PC. Der einzigste Office-PC PC1715 war ausschließlich für Firmen, hatte 2 Stück 8,1/4 Zoll Diskettenlaufwerke und war schweineteuer.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Februar 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> aber dieser Crash hielt keine 3 Jahre an, bis Nintendo die Sache mit dem NES wieder auf den richtigen Kurs brachte.



Bezogen auf Videospiele war genau das der Fall. Nintendo musste damals Knochenarbeit in den USA leisten, damit die Käufhäuser überhaupt freiwillig wieder eine Videospielkonsole in die Regale aufnahmen. Sehr schön auch nachzulesen in dem Buch "Nintendo - Game Boy". 
Oder anders ausgedrückt, Videospiele und Computer waren damals strikte getrennte Märkte, die gar nichts miteinander am Hut hatten. Tatsächlich geändert hat sich das ja auch erst in den letzten 10, 15 Jahren. Vorher gab es natürlich schon immer auch Ports erfolgreicher Titel aber generell waren die Spielebibliothen von Computern und Konsolen früher sehr eigenständig.

Konsolen waren hierzuland ja auch kaum ein Thema. Zwar hatten einige schon ein VCS als das günstiger zu haben war, also frühe 80er aber selbst das NES kam ja hier erst mit drei Jahren Verspätung auf den Markt. Los ging es langsam erst mit dem SNES aber den richtigen Durchbruch auf dem Konsolenmarkt hierzulande erbrachte erst die Playstation 1.  



shaboo schrieb:


> Kann ich anhand meiner Spiele-Biografie nur bestätigen: Weihnachten 1983 Atari VCS 2600, Sommer 1985 Commodore C 64, Ende 1988 Atari ST, Sommer 1992 486er-PC.
> 
> So oder so ähnlich dürfte es bei Vielen ausgesehen haben.


Jupp, so ähnlich sah es bei mir und spielenden Freunden auch aus. 

Wobei die frühen PC Besitzer meist auf Altgeräte zurückgreifen durften, die Papa aus der Firma mitgebracht hatte. Spieletauglich waren die Ende 80er PCs allesamt nicht wirklich, auch wenn die Kinder dann natürlich dennoch drauf gezockt haben.


----------



## Schalkmund (12. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Konsolen waren hierzuland ja auch kaum ein Thema. Zwar hatten einige schon ein VCS als das günstiger zu haben war, also frühe 80er aber selbst das NES kam ja hier erst mit drei Jahren Verspätung auf den Markt. Los ging es langsam erst mit dem SNES aber den richtigen Durchbruch auf dem Konsolenmarkt hierzulande erbrachte erst die Playstation 1.


Klar in den 80ern war der deutsche Spielemarkt natürlich extrem durch C64 und Amiga 500 geprägt, allerdings das NES war in den späten 80ern und frühen 90ern auch recht weit verbreitet in Deutschland. Natürlich kein vergleich zum Game Boy den gefühlt jedes zweite oder dritte Kind hatte, das man kannte, vermutlich sogar deutlich mehr als Playstaion1-Besitzer später.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Februar 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Klar in den 80ern war der deutsche Spielemarkt natürlich extrem durch C64 und Amiga 500 geprägt, allerdings das NES war in den späten 80ern und frühen 90ern auch recht weit verbreitet in Deutschland. Natürlich kein vergleich zum Game Boy den gefühlt jedes zweite oder dritte Kind hatte, das man kannte, vermutlich sogar deutlich mehr als Playstaion1-Besitzer später.



Das NES kam aber erst 1988, drei Jahre nach Launch in Europa heraus. 1989 erschien schon das Mega Drive. 
Zumindest in meinem Umfeld habe ich erst Jahre später Leute kennengelernt, die ein NES hatten. Meiner Erinnerung nach war dann um 1990 herum auch das Mega Drive die beliebteste Konsole hierzulande. 
Es ging mir da auch eher um die Gesamtmenge an Heimkonsolen, wie du selbst anmerkst Deutschland (Europa) war die Hochburg der Heimcomputer. Nordamerika war ein ganz anderer Markt zu der Zeit, eben der Arbeitscomputer für die gesamte Familie und die Konsole für den Nachwuchs. Was auch praktikabler war, denn in den USA hatte 1985 jeder Haushalt auch mind. zwei Fernseher (als ich Anfang 90er in den USA bei einer Familie zu Besuch war hatten die mind. fünf, darunter im Hobbykeller und in der Küche). Das war in Deutschland natürlich völlig anders. 

Was Game Boy und Co angeht, ich glaube, den kann man nur ganz, ganz schlecht mit normalen Konsolen vergleichen. Den Game Boy hatten viele ältere Zocker und ansonsten damals vor allem Kinder, die sonst nichts mit Videospielen am Hut hatten. Oftmals natürlich hat auch jedes Kind in der Familie seinen eigenen Game Boy. Die Playstation hingegen war ja gerade die "coole" Konsole, die Videospiele zum ersten Mal aus dem Kinderzimmer entführte und vor allem Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene ansprach.


----------



## DDS-Zod (12. Februar 2018)

shaboo schrieb:


> Kann ich anhand meiner Spiele-Biografie nur bestätigen: Weihnachten 1983 Atari VCS 2600, Sommer 1985 Commodore C 64, Ende 1988 Atari ST, Sommer 1992 486er-PC.
> 
> So oder so ähnlich dürfte es bei Vielen ausgesehen haben.




Jo kommt hin. war bei mir ähnlich.

Ich müsste echt mal schauen ob ich meine Datenbank meiner damaligen Versandfirma aus den Mid 90er noch habe um zu schauen welche Spiele für welches System sich  am meisten verkauft haben.
Um eben dann auch zu sehen ab wann der PC vor Amiga / Atari lag.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das NES kam aber erst 1988, drei Jahre nach Launch in Europa heraus. 1989 erschien schon das Mega Drive.



das nes kam hierzulande ende 1986 auf den markt, das mega drive erst satte 4 jahre später.



> Meiner Erinnerung nach war dann um 1990 herum auch das Mega Drive die beliebteste Konsole hierzulande.



hm, meiner einschätzung nach lag das snes hierzulande weit weit vor dem mega drive (ab launch versteht sich). das mag auch am erfolg des game boys und des nes gelegen haben. das master system hat imo in d ja so gut wie gar keine rolle gespielt (genausowenig wie der game gear).


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Februar 2018)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Um eben dann auch zu sehen ab wann der PC vor Amiga / Atari lag.


Müsste so ab 1994 langsam losgegangen sein und zog sich dann bis mind. '96. Als Medion dann den ersten PC bei Aldi anbot war der dann endgültig im Massenmarkt angekommen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> das nes kam hierzulande ende 1986 auf den markt, das mega drive erst satte 4 jahre später.
> 
> hm, meiner einschätzung nach lag das snes hierzulande weit weit vor dem mega drive (ab launch versteht sich). das mag auch am erfolg des game boys und des nes gelegen haben. das master system hat imo in d ja so gut wie gar keine rolle gespielt (genausowenig wie der game gear).



Mega Drive: 1988 Japan, 1989 USA, 1990 Europa. 
NES: 1983 Japan, 1985 USA, 1986 Europa (okay, die drei Jahre kommen durch den Japan-Launch).

Aber stimmt, zwischen NES und Mega Drive liegen hierzulande doch ein paar Jährchen mehr.

Ich selbst bin erst mit dem SNES zu dessen Start bei den Konsolen eingestiegen und habe auch erst in dem Zeitraum einen Game Boy und ein Game Gear gekauft. Aber damit war ich 1992 in meinem Umfeld dennoch ein extremer Exot.


----------



## linktheminstrel (13. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das NES kam aber erst 1988, drei Jahre nach Launch in Europa heraus.


das nes kam 1986 in Europa raus.
edit. hat sich eh geklärt.
btw. 
ich glaube nicht, dass das mega drive populärer als das nes und v.a. nicht populärer als der Gameboy war. hier wäre mal ein fachartikel mit verkaufszahlen etc. was nettes.

ich hatte nie nen megadrive und kam erst viel später in den genuss einiger sehr cooler titel, sonic und shinobi kannte ich von meinem Cousin, die arcade-games teilweise aus der Spielhalle, teilweise später aus shenmue. shining in the darkness, shining force, comix Zone, das spiel mit dem Stern (Name entfallen) und ein paar kenne ich von der wii-virtual console, bzw. diversen Collections.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das NES kam aber erst 1988, drei Jahre nach Launch in Europa heraus. 1989 erschien schon das Mega Drive.
> Zumindest in meinem Umfeld habe ich erst Jahre später Leute kennengelernt, die ein NES hatten. Meiner Erinnerung nach war dann um 1990 herum auch das Mega Drive die beliebteste Konsole hierzulande.



Ich persönlich hatte jetzt nur einen Mega Drive-Besitzer in meinem Bekanntenkreis aber neben mir noch 6 weiter NES-Besitzer um 92 herum. Wenn man bedenkt, dass sich das Mega Drive weltweit nur halb so oft verkauft hat wie das NES, dann ist es eher unwahrscheinlich das Segas Konsole hier beliebter war.



> Nordamerika war ein ganz anderer Markt zu der Zeit, eben der Arbeitscomputer für die gesamte Familie und die Konsole für den Nachwuchs. Was auch praktikabler war, denn in den USA hatte 1985 jeder Haushalt auch mind. zwei Fernseher (als ich Anfang 90er in den USA bei einer Familie zu Besuch war hatten die mind. fünf, darunter im Hobbykeller und in der Küche). Das war in Deutschland natürlich völlig anders.


Ja das war auch doof, da musste man ständig das Wohnzimmer mit seiner Konsole blockieren, die Eltern waren genervt und man konnte nicht so viel zocken, wie man gerne wollte. Ich hab dann irgendwann einen kleinen tragbaren Schwarzweiß-Fernseher (70er Jahre Modell), den meine Eltern immer mit in den Urlaub nahmen, mit aufs Zimmer zum zocken bekommen. Keine Farbe war immer noch besser als gar nicht zocken zu können.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hatte jetzt nur einen Mega Drive-Besitzer in meinem Bekanntenkreis aber neben mir noch 6 weiter NES-Besitzer um 92 herum. Wenn man bedenkt, dass sich das Mega Drive weltweit nur halb so oft verkauft hat wie das NES, dann ist es eher unwahrscheinlich das Segas Konsole hier beliebter war.


Mit populärer meinte ich bezogen auf Anfang 90er, bis halt das SNES kam. In den 80ern war das NES letztlich der einzige Platzhirsch. 
Ich selbst bin wie gesagt erst '92 mit dem SNES im Konsolenbereich eingestiegen und habe von Sega nur kurz danach noch ein Master System 2 mal für 50 Mark im Ausverkauf irgendwo mitgenommen, dann halt den Game Gear gehabt (den ich weitaus geiler fand als den Game Boy) und später dann ein Dreamcast Mega Drive und Saturn fehlen leider immer noch in meiner Sammlung. 



> Ja das war auch doof, da musste man ständig das Wohnzimmer mit seiner Konsole blockieren, die Eltern waren genervt und man konnte nicht so viel zocken, wie man gerne wollte. Ich hab dann irgendwann einen kleinen tragbaren Schwarzweiß-Fernseher (70er Jahre Modell), den meine Eltern immer mit in den Urlaub nahmen, mit aufs Zimmer zum zocken bekommen. Keine Farbe war immer noch besser als gar nicht zocken zu können.


So ähnlich war es bei mir auch, der C64 stand erst im Wohnzimmer und meine Eltern waren ziemlich genervt, weil ich ständig zocken wollte. Dann habe ich einen damals 20 oder 30 Jahre alten S/W TV von einer verstorbenen Großtante erben dürfen, durfte den allerdings nur als Monitor nutzen, nicht zum TV sehen - habe dann mit einer Zimmerantenne natürlich dennoch auch dort geschaut ... Irgendwann kam dann zum Glück ein richtiger Monitor, der war besonders cool, von Philips und man konnte zwischen Farbe und Grünbetrieb umschalten, also zum Zocken Farbe und zum Arbeiten dann grün, was erheblich augenschonender war. Der Monitor steht noch heute irgendwo im Keller aber der Anschalter hat leider einen Wackelkontakt.


----------



## TobiasHartlehnert (14. Februar 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> das spiel mit dem Stern (Name entfallen)


Phantasy Star.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2018)

ristar.


----------



## linktheminstrel (14. Februar 2018)

TobiasHartlehnert schrieb:


> Phantasy Star.



ne, ristar meinte ich


----------



## TobiasHartlehnert (15. Februar 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ne, ristar meinte ich


Achso *der* Stern


----------



## Stirrling (21. Februar 2018)

Sind ja jetzt alle ziemlich in die Nostalgie abgerutscht 

Ich war im Freundeskreis Early Adopter, wobei "Early" nix mit Launchzeitraum zu tun hatte, sondern mit "als erster der Clique". 
Und wenn der Gruppenzwang wegfiel, war das Mega Drive schon die coolere Maschine. Quasi die 16 Bit Playstation.  Als 14 Jähriger war es schon wichtig, die "erwachseneren" Spiele zu haben. Außerdem hat die Sega Werbung auch ihren Eindruck hinterlassen.
Mit vielen Jahren Abstand halte ich SNes und MD für absolut gleichberechtigt, Nintendo hatte den längeren Atem und deswegen sind die Marken heute noch relevant. Aber in den frühen 90ern war man mit beiden top bedient. Eine PC Engine wäre auch noch toll gewesen 

ZumThema: Was leider im Steam-Falle nicht funktionieren wird, ist das Aussterben von Crap-Entwicklern. Denn die gibt es nahezu unbegrenzt, und es gibt imner Nachwuchs: das Commitment, ein Spiel bei Steam zu veröffentlichen, ist sozusagen nachteilslos, also warum nicht?

Ich vermute, daß in diesem Tsunami der Bedeutungslosigkeit die kleineren Unternehmen, die auf wirtschaftlicher Basis kleine, aber professionelle Spiele verkaufen möchten, untergehen. Und das läßt sich nur durch starke Kuration regulieren.


----------

